# Why do e think the worst?



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

I do not subscribe to Springers bull crap, but this Jeremy Kyle is a blast!!!

If you are new around here and begin to think we here at TAM always think the worst, then this video will show you why!!!

Please watch it all and spare 30mins for it, I can tell you without a shadow of a doubt the situation is a bit screwed up, but watch the twists and turns and the people involved, there are always two sides to every story!!!!

Jeremy Kyle

Watch and tell us what you really think happened, this is live on TV in the UK, if you think you are getting the whole story now, perhaps not??............................;


----------



## Blacksmith01 (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow what a piece of work.


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

I watched a couple of episodes, but this is not a representative part of the population. I hope.

It is a degenerative part of society they round up for the show.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

See_Listen_Love said:


> I watched a couple of episodes, but this is not a representative part of the population. I hope.
> 
> It is a degenerative part of society they round up for the show.


I know but it does show how far a wayward will really go to hide the truth, I mean, a polygraph on national TV :scratchhead:

Did she really think she was getting away with it


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

wranglerman said:


> I know but it does show how far a wayward will really go to hide the truth, I mean, a polygraph on national TV :scratchhead:
> 
> Did she really think she was getting away with it


She would definitely be on the list of- 'I'd rather die alone than live with her'

The husband sure is dumb enough to qualify for Darwin's award.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

WhiteRaven said:


> She would definitely be on the list of- 'I'd rather die alone than live with her'
> 
> The husband sure is dumb enough to qualify for Darwin's award.


No, not really. He's in love. But one day...


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> No, not really. He's in love. But one day...


Moral of the story - Love diminishes your IQ.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

WhiteRaven said:


> Moral of the story - Love diminishes your IQ.


Not quite, but I think it does give you an exclusive view of your wives/SOs actions through Stevie Wonders glasses, "I just called, to say, I love you.....".


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

wranglerman said:


> Not quite, but I think it does give you an exclusive view of your wives/SOs actions through Stevie Wonders glasses, "I just called, to say, I love you.....".


..... though next time I'll just text"


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

These people are paid to appear on the show. So it is likely that they are willing to be humiliated for the money and their 15 mins of attention.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

God, I need subtitles


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> These people are paid to appear on the show. So it is likely that they are willing to be humiliated for the money and their 15 mins of attention.


They aren't paid to appear on the show. 

They get travel expenses, free DNA and lie detector tests and a night at a hotel, though bar bills are not covered.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

I think the reason so many posters view uncertain situations in posts with a cynical eye is not just due to personal experience and their time here at TAM.

I think it is primarily because there are almost always giant logical holes in the stories they are trying to sell their BSs.

Unfortunately, it works far too often...so many BSs are so obviously in denial, at least initially, on so may of these threads.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> These people are paid to appear on the show. So it is likely that they are willing to be humiliated for the money and their 15 mins of attention.


The fact that they're paid doesn't make their stories less real.

And I agree with others, I too, could see how she was a HUGE liar! You could tell by the look on her face, especially when she was told that the lie detector proved her wrong. 

Plus, her husband lost his trust...but he just didnt want to make it obvious so publicly.


----------

